# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Han, interactive humanoid robot, Hanson Robotics, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Developer - Hanson Robotics

Home page - hansonrobotics.com/han

----------


## Airicist

Han, a lifelike interactive robot answers questions at the Global Sources Mobile Electronics show

Published on Apr 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Aye, robot? Amazingly lifelike humanoid that can react to facial expressions, engage in conversation and even make eye contact"

    Robot has been drawing crowds at Hong Kong electronics event this week
    It can recognise and respond to human facial expressions in natural way
    Known as Ham, the head was designed by US firm Hanson Robotics  
    Made using soft-bodied mechanical engineering and nanotechnology

by Jack Crone
April 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Lifelike humanoid robot Han from Hanson Robotics. Seen at the Global Sources Mobile Electronics 

Published on Apr 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Simple OpenCog inference via Hanson robot

Published on Aug 4, 2016




> This demo showcases aspects of some recently completed systems integration -- the Hanson Robotics HEAD software framework controlling robot Han Hanson, and OpenCog's Probabilistic Logic Networks inference engine connected to OpenCog's English language comprehension and generation pipelines. (I'll upload some videos in near future that highlight the visual perception aspects of the integration work we've been doing as well; this one is more about verbal interaction driven reasoning...)

----------

